# Good Hydration Pack?



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Its starting to get hot here in Tx, again and so I have had to start using my cheap camelbak I got last summer when I started biking. Using it again reminds me why I hated using it in the first place, I have back problems and after a long ride the ergonomics of the camelbak give me a horrible back ache and really kill the end of the ride for me. I cheaped out on it when I start because I had so much to buy, but now I have some money again and would like to ask what is the best Hydration Pack as far as ergonomics go. I don't really care about a sweaty back but I care if there is enough support on the shoulders and if it will be comfortable. My limit is $100 or so.


----------



## shantsn (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't really have a specific bag to recommend to you, but would suggest going to REI if you have one close or a similar type of store and try some of them on. If you go to REI they have pillows that weigh a few pounds that you can stuff in and walk around with for a few min to get a feel. I also have problems with my back, and found that the bags that are marketed as ergonomic weren't always the ones that fit/felt the best on me. most of my experience is with backpacking packs and daypacks but I think you should approach your hydration pack the same way. especially if you want to keep it for a while. 

goodluck!


----------



## blankoii (Mar 21, 2012)

In my opinion, get a normal bag that fits well and put bottles in it. Can fit more things than a hydration pack. You might want to adopt a better seating posture while cycling.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Consider carrying some or all of your water on the bike instead of your back. One or two bottles on the frame, perhaps a post mounted rack, etc. And there are other options out there if you look around.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

shantsn said:


> I don't really have a specific bag to recommend to you, but would suggest going to REI if you have one close or a similar type of store and try some of them on. If you go to REI they have pillows that weigh a few pounds that you can stuff in and walk around with for a few min to get a feel. I also have problems with my back, and found that the bags that are marketed as ergonomic weren't always the ones that fit/felt the best on me. most of my experience is with backpacking packs and daypacks but I think you should approach your hydration pack the same way. especially if you want to keep it for a while.
> 
> goodluck!


ya,.. I agree, I could sit and recommend a few but fit and comfort is most important as stuff like the bladder and bite valves are all easy to replace if you don't like it.

brands to look for though that i have had experience with..
*Hydrapak* decent fit packs, great bladder, *BAD bite valve* _(just spend an extra 7 bucks and get a Nelgene bite valve right off!)_
*Osprey * nice everything, not a big fan of the Nelgene bladders_(they tend to leak over time)_, best bite valve out there, tad pricy
*Deuter* Really nice packs, Sweet Bladders(my personal Fav) , *the worse bite valve out there*. Tad pricy in US
*Camelbak* the most popular, decent everything, but noting great... can usually get better for the same or less $$
*EMS* Has some good and some cheapo.. if you get into the $70 range and above you'll get a decent package, uses the Nelgene bladders just like Osprey in most packs they carry.

what ever you get, I highly recommend getting a magnet clipped bite valve, the *Nelgene is by FAR *the best but there are others that do it also ... just keeps the darn thing from bobbling around when riding... :thumbsup:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> Consider carrying some or all of your water on the bike instead of your back. One or two bottles on the frame, perhaps a post mounted rack, etc. And there are other options out there if you look around.


+1 on the above. If packs on your back are giving you pain then I'd just move as much of it to the frame.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Hydration*

Prepare yourself for not getting any sort of consensus on this subject. This is very much a preference thing. I personally have a Camelbak Mule NV 100oz and I am very happy. It stows all my stuff and lots of liquid. It can get "weighty". I don't have back issues. I have heard that there is some fanfare for Wingnut gear packs. wingnutgear.com which has similar quality but the packs ride lower. If your rides are not too long and you really want the load off the back, Gasp4Air makes a good suggestion. You can potentially get 40-60oz in 2-3 bottle cages. Good luck!


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm happy with my Camelbak Capo (2010). 100oz of H20, and some storage room (not a ton) for the necessities on the trail. The new 2011 Capo has a bit more storage capacity. If you're looking to go smaller than a conventional backpack but want to retain some cargo space it's a good option.

BlueSkyCycling.com - Camelbak The Capo Hydration Pack
Camelbak The Capo Hydration Pack '11 > Accessories > Hydration > Hydration Packs | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Hm, well as regards to putting most of the liquids on my frame, my frame has only place to put a water bottle. so I can only offload maybe 24oz or so? But thanks Ill look at some of the suggestions here and see if I can find a store with some of these packs locally so I can try them. Also anyone know of a decent water bottle cage? The one I have seems to really suck. I mean it literally doesnt fit anything well, 16oz bottles are too small and 20oz botles are too big. My bottles either fall off during the ride or are imposible to get in and out.

EDIT: Took a look at the osprey packs and I really like the features but I can't find a store locally with them instock...


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Recently I've been using a saddle bag to hold tubes, tools, and the camelbak for water - lightens the load a little bit. But a well-fitting hydration pack shouldn't cause back pain. That sounds like another issue.

DO CRUNCHES RELIGIOUSLY AT LEAST TWICE A WEEK

Core Exercises for Cyclists: Cycling Training Tips & Workouts | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

sgtcurry said:


> Hm, well as regards to putting most of the liquids on my frame, my frame has only place to put a water bottle. so I can only offload maybe 24oz or so? But thanks Ill look at some of the suggestions here and see if I can find a store with some of these packs locally so I can try them. Also anyone know of a decent water bottle cage? The one I have seems to really suck. I mean it literally doesnt fit anything well, 16oz bottles are too small and 20oz botles are too big. My bottles either fall off during the ride or are imposible to get in and out.
> 
> EDIT: Took a look at the osprey packs and I really like the features but I can't find a store locally with them instock...


Most cages are designed to take this type of bottle:










Not this kind:










That might be why they are not fitting properly.

I personally use a Camelbak that holds 70 oz, and I am finding that it just is not enough water for me. I tend to drink quite a bit while riding, especially as it gets warmer out. I am hoping to get a Camelbak MULE 100oz here very soon. I needed a pack that will hold a mini pump, tubes, keys, phone, nutrition, etc. I also need room to carry stuff for my wife when she rides with me, as her Camelbak is only a 50 oz, and it has one tiny pocket.

I will use a cage for a short ride, or if I am riding casually. Other than that, it has to be a pack.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

sgtcurry said:


> Hm, well as regards to putting most of the liquids on my frame, my frame has only place to put a water bottle. so I can only offload maybe 24oz or so? But thanks Ill look at some of the suggestions here and see if I can find a store with some of these packs locally so I can try them. Also anyone know of a decent water bottle cage? The one I have seems to really suck. I mean it literally doesnt fit anything well, 16oz bottles are too small and 20oz botles are too big. My bottles either fall off during the ride or are imposible to get in and out.


like TenSpeed said, you need sport bottles for the cage design to work properly. Honestly I've found the cheapo wire ones work better than all the fancy over priced bottle cages.



sgtcurry said:


> EDIT: Took a look at the osprey packs and I really like the features but I can't find a store locally with them instock...


did you do a search on their site? I did it quick and it showed a ton in TX.. don't just look under their "cycle" category but use the "outdoor" category, many of the REI type sporting goods stores will be listed under that but will still carry bike stuff. Even if it's a drive to one it may be worth the trip if you want comfort, obviously call ahead so you know if they carry them in stock... it just gives you an excuse to travel and ride another trail you normally wouldn't get to also that's close to the store or on the way  :thumbsup:


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

BmoreKen said:


> DO CRUNCHES RELIGIOUSLY AT LEAST TWICE A WEEK
> 
> Core Exercises for Cyclists: Cycling Training Tips & Workouts | Bicycling Magazine


Better yet, do them everyday.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I really like my camelbak lobo. Just the right size for some spares and tools, and a 100 oz if I need it. Do you possibly have one of those little camelbaks that put the weight high on your back? I could see how that might bother someone's back after a while. A longer pack has better weight distribution , IMO.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

natzx7 said:


> I really like my camelbak lobo. Just the right size for some spares and tools, and a 100 oz if I need it. Do you possibly have one of those little camelbaks that put the weight high on your back? I could see how that might bother someone's back after a while. A longer pack has better weight distribution , IMO.


ya.. what he said.. make sure you get one that has a waist strap. that will help keep it in place and distribute the weight more evenly on your back also.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Those Wingnut Gear packs look pretty sweet. I really like the idea of being lower on my back and the MPS Alpha looks awesome. That would be great for biking or day hiking since the pack is modular. As far as how I carry my water, right now it's in a Hydrapak Big Sur. I'm happy with it though I'd like a little more storage space. I like the looks of the Morro and Jolla made by Hydrapak. I'm a fan of Hydrapak, never used a CamelPak though they seem like really good stuff from messing with them at stores, and Osprey is certainly top quality but from my experience in trying on some of the packs, they tend to not be well fitted for larger people. That might be a different story with the hydration packs, I never tried one on.

I also have cages on my bike too for short rides around town or I'll carry sports drink in bottles on longer rides and water on my back. I don't like to put the sports drinks in my bladder cause it can be a PITA to clean.

The GEIGERRIG packs looks cool too. The bladder has a little pump so that you can add some pressure to the bladder so that you get water in a pressurized stream. Pretty neat but I wonder how well it works or how durable it is.


----------



## cmoran4 (Jan 11, 2012)

For what it's worth, I just got the new Camelbak Charge LR on Amazon for $90. It has a 70oz bladder that sits lower on your back. I got it because my bottle just wasn't enough and was always warm or empty by the end of my ride. It's the first pack I've ever used, and I've only used it once so far, but I loved having an easy place for a spare tube, pump, keys, and phone. After about 15 min, I was used to the feeling of the pack and it didn't bother me at all. I was skeptical about the comfort, but I'm definitely using it on every ride from now on.


----------



## kimbroughhg (Apr 29, 2011)

camelBak MULE! i love mine, its made for biking and is slender in width, just let it hang low and it solves most backache issues. it has the largest bladder of all the camelbaks. it runs for around $100
and it has a back padding that really helps circulate air between your back and the backpack. it has enough room for everyhting youll need and cinches down so it wont move when you ride, chest and waist staps too.


----------



## jksn (Apr 18, 2012)

I got the Fox XC. perfect if all you need is bladder with straps and basic necessities. Its so light I forget that Im wearing a pack


----------



## TragikMagik (Apr 25, 2012)

I use a Camelbak Consigliere and i absolutely love it, it holds 70oz, which is plenty for me and i tend to drink a ton of water here in SoCal when the weather is in the high 90s. It holds all my stuff (bike pump, spare tube, tools, etc) its keeps the water cool for close to 3 1/2 hours, and straps tight so its not bouncing around on my back. Hope you find one that you like soon!


----------



## barrelquest (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got the Osprey (something cant remember the name ) 7 " for 59 bucks.....


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I still use the Camelbak HAWG I bought back in 2004. Still going strong and I had a good experience with their customer service.

I discovered that 70 oz wasn't large enough. It would be empty on a 2 hour ride in moderate temperatures, when it was hot it would be gone in around a hour. The 100 oz was definitely a must.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*osprey is a great pack*

i used the hawg nv for about a year and it seemed to give me lower back pain so i quit using it for awhile then i bought a osprey viper ten and have been extremely happy with it and pain free for almost a year now. where are you located at?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I add a third water bottle in a jersey pocket before I take a hydration pack with me. I think I take too much crap with me to make two water bottles in jersey pockets work very well.

Another trick is not to fill a hydration pack all the way. I guesstimate that I need one bottle for each hour of riding. So if I'm doing a four hour ride, I'll put two bottles' worth in my hydration pack, rather than filling it.

It's a Jansport JSWRKS. Honestly, it just fell into my lap, though. The bladder it comes with is Nalgene.

FWIW, I've never found the waist straps on these things to be very useful on a bike. I feel like by the time it's tight enough to help stabilize the bag, it's tighter than I'd like around my waist. And they can increase the interference with jersey pockets. Part of why I'm happier using bottles. 

Where do you even put the first bottle??


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

i use a camelpak 100oz. It holds some tools and my phone/wallet and all the water i'll need on a typical ride


----------



## Boondock Saint (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a camelback but the Osprey bike hydration pack is my favorite by far.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I just got the new Camelbak MULE and I'm very pleased. I was still using my old Camelbak from 10-12 years ago, so it's a nice upgrade.

Big improvements that I care about are:
1. Seam in bladder keeps it from expanding like a round 2-liter soda bottle in the bag. This creates a flatter profile when full, keeps the weight closer to the back, and provides more space for other stuff in the pack.

2. Quick release hose->bladder connection. No need to take off the hose to fill the bladder, just unclick and take it out.

3. Bigger opening for adding ice, but still and easily closed and sealed cap.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a camelbak because at the time I didn't have time to order an Osprey, but if I had that option I wouldn't have bought anything but an Osprey pack. I would go with either their Viper or Raptor series-

Viper Series Hydration Packs - Osprey Packs, Inc :2012: Official Site

Raptor Series Hydration Packs - Osprey Packs, Inc :2012: Official Site

I would also look into getting a Platypus reservoir. I have heard that they work better and have less of a plastic taste than either the Camelbak or Osprey reservoirs.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I currently have a CamelBak Classic, Deuter Race Air Lite, and Ergon BX2. My favorite of the three, is the Ergon BX2. I like it mainly because the bladder rests a lot lower on my back. Even when filled, it's extremely comfortable. I'm looking forward to trying out their BX3 for bikepacking!

I do use the bladder from my Deuter pack...mainly just because I didn't buy the Ergon bladder. The fold-down feature of the Deuter bladder is awesome for cleaning and drying. Definitely a plus over the CamelBak bladder. The bite valve with the Deuter is a little "eh" though. Not the best...not show-stopper though.

Agree with AndrwSwitch....don't fill the bladder all the way!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I just got the new Camelbak MULE and I'm very pleased. I was still using my old Camelbak from 10-12 years ago, so it's a nice upgrade.
> 
> Big improvements that I care about are:
> 1. Seam in bladder keeps it from expanding like a round 2-liter soda bottle in the bag. This creates a flatter profile when full, keeps the weight closer to the back, and provides more space for other stuff in the pack.
> ...


+1 ON THE MULE:thumbsup:


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

S_Trek said:


> +1 ON THE MULE:thumbsup:


+ 2 on mule!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dshack (Mar 25, 2012)

I've used the CamelBak Mule NV and the brand new CamelBak Charge LR. In my opinion, the charge LR is worth it if you don't plan to use your camelbak for other things (i.e. hiking). The Charge LR fits my back much more like a glove, and has plenty of space for biking. With 2-25 oz bottles and the 70 oz bladder, I have more than enough water. On the other hand, the Mule NV (100 oz) is much more versatile, and has a good bit more space. You can certainly pick up the Mule at a significant discount if you can find one of last year's models on clearance.


----------



## kithannah (Apr 20, 2012)

People seem to like the CamelBak's but...

I am a HUGE Mountain Hardwear fan... I have a Mountain Hardwear Crimper Daypack / Hydration Pack. They can be had for about $30 (w/o bladder) then you can pick up the bladder of your choice as they are all set up for one. Mine is perfect, holds all my stuff, is super comfortable and it says Mountain Hardwear on it  Mine is similar to this but is all black with Yellow down the center. Comes in lots of colors.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i have a camelbak mule thats gotta be at least 12 years old, and although it sat idle for a few years, its still in awesome shape. i just replaced the old-school bladder with the new antidote ones (WAY better). im a big clyde, and i wear it with the straps almost completely extended, and dont use the "waist" strap because its more like an under-the-manboobs strap on me. still, its quite comfy, and makes for great back padding on an OTB dismount and flip


----------



## Kazie (Apr 18, 2012)

I use Osprey Raptor 10 in S/M size. And I love it. I'm 5'7" and 140lbs and it fits on my back nicely. I used to not like the idea of carrying a bag on my back while riding, and had a bottle or two on the frame. But when I started riding on more bumpy trails, I realized the cages could not hold the bottles. I lost a couple of them without noticing. And I picked up the Raptor. On the first ride with it on my back, I instantly forgot I was carrying it. It sits naturally, at least on my back, and holds the contents, spare tubes, tools as such, very well.


----------



## barrelquest (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah its the Osprey Viper 7. i wore it this weekend in the Cohutta 100 and it was really really nice. The magnetic valve stay thing is a very nice feature. The 7 has enough compartment room for me to put more than enough stuff. Very comfortable, was never bothered at all by it. Actualy forgot i was wearing a pack


----------



## Jdowning (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a an Oakley Tool Pouch backpack in the Black and red Color combo. Its a Hydrapack made reservoir for Oakley in the 100oz bladder size the pack is really well designed with enough room for all the tools plus a tire and shock pump. It has the magnetic valve feature and has a chest and waist strap but both are designed to be easily removed if you don't like one or both of them. I also like that it has a plastic plate in the back so it maintains its shape well and for me it sits perfectly on my back. Oakley Vault carries the yellow one right now for $45 when its regularly a $90 pack. So its a screamin deal. I'd post a link but i guess I need to have 10 posts to be able to do so. I'll see if I can post some pics later after work. It let me post a picture in the Trek forum.


----------



## Adamsmith655 (Mar 10, 2012)

North face makes some good ones, I have 2 in various sizes and I like them a lot more than my camelbak.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I use a Deuter Hydrolite 3.0. 

BUT... perhaps the bag is not the issue. Try raising your stem a little. If your back is having issues due to additional weight placed on it, it could be that you are leaning to far forward. A slightly more upright riding position can make a world of difference. Also, core exercises will help too.


----------

